# Google- Giving Rise To Excellence - Calgary Herald



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">Giving Rise To ExcellenceCalgary Herald, Canada - <nobr>1 hour ago</nobr>A gluten-free diet is also recommended for those with autism, colitis, *irritable bowel syndrome* and arthritis, says Bennett. She adds most gluten-free baked *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

